# Dermatologist



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good Dermatologist in Dubai?


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I cannot give you any recommendations, but I can share my experience with using one of the more expensive clinics - I started going to the Obagi clinic in Dubai Mall earlier this year and was initially happy with my first consultations. The products are really expensive and so are the appointments, but I figured it was worth it. However after going there twice it became almost impossible to get an appointment and the waiting list was just insane... at least four weeks waiting time! I managed to get a third appointment within three weeks, and then the waiting list for the next one had grown to six weeks... I mean, it's completely ridiculous to have to wait that long when you need to follow a strict regime using the products. So service wise I wouldn't recommend Obagi at all. They never pro-actively followed up either, or suggested a regular plan for me. That being said, the products really did help and my skin really cleared up. It takes a while to come into effect, about 3-4 weeks, but it's worth the wait! Now my skin is better than it has been since I came to dusty dry Middle East.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are quite a few threads on this subject on here. You can find them using the search engine.


----------



## paulhendry (Aug 28, 2013)

Medical ones are best. I have psoriasis and have been with the two senior guys here - Dr Nazir at Dermacare in Wasl Rd and Dr Refaiee in Deira. They also do simpler treatments and are very good.
Being an experienced long time sufferer, even for cosmetic stuff, I would avoid fancy clinics and go to qualified doctors


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

paulhendry said:


> Medical ones are best. I have psoriasis and have been with the two senior guys here - Dr Nazir at Dermacare in Wasl Rd and Dr Refaiee in Deira. They also do simpler treatments and are very good.
> Being an experienced long time sufferer, even for cosmetic stuff, I would avoid fancy clinics and go to qualified doctors


I can vote for Dr Nasir who owns Dermacare, he has an excellent reputation. Also the proximity of his clinic is very convenient, Wasl Road, with plenty of parking space.


----------



## reyanmiller (Aug 11, 2014)

You can go with Kaya Skin Clinic because they have Veteran Dermatologist and it's available in world wide and they are really good in Beauty care.Read Out some reviews of Kaya Skin Clinic,you will definitely get best result.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I have had two bad experiences. One was for mole removal, the doctor removed the stitches after 5 days, even though I questioned it and the wound split open, leaving a scar. The second was for treatment of scabies where I was sent on a wild goose chase looking for medicine. I was advised the recommended medicine was not obtainable in this country, I found at Rashid Hospital. PM me for details


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Val_TX said:


> I have had two bad experiences. One was for mole removal, the doctor removed the stitches after 5 days, even though I questioned it and the wound split open, leaving a scar. The second was for treatment of scabies where I was sent on a wild goose chase looking for medicine. I was advised the recommended medicine was not obtainable in this country, I found at Rashid Hospital. PM me for details


Val this is a really old thread that was 'raised from the dead' by the previous poster who, in all probability, works for Kaya


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Val this is a really old thread that was 'raised from the dead' by the previous poster who, in all probability, works for Kaya


Lol.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops. Usually I check the dates. Duh.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Val_TX said:


> Oops. Usually I check the dates. Duh.


We've all done it


----------



## hashimimrinal (Apr 11, 2015)

paulhendry said:


> Medical ones are best. I have psoriasis and have been with the two senior guys here - Dr Nazir at Dermacare in Wasl Rd and Dr Refaiee in Deira. They also do simpler treatments and are very good.
> Being an experienced long time sufferer, even for cosmetic stuff, I would avoid fancy clinics and go to qualified doctors


Dear Paul,

I understand that the post is quite old. However if you can guide about the expense and timings. I am suffering from psoriasis from last 6 years and thought after coming here it will get better but suddenly it starting to flare up.

any info or help would be much appreciated.

thanks,
Manu


----------



## reg-uk (Dec 21, 2015)

Val_TX said:


> I have had two bad experiences. One was for mole removal, the doctor removed the stitches after 5 days, even though I questioned it and the wound split open, leaving a scar. The second was for treatment of scabies where I was sent on a wild goose chase looking for medicine. I was advised the recommended medicine was not obtainable in this country, I found at Rashid Hospital. PM me for details


Hi Val - unfortunately cant pm as just a lowly newbie, but am also facing the same wild goose chase for a variety of treatments which don't seem to exist here. Did you need a referral for the Rashid Hospital?


----------

